# Ελληνική και Ξένη Ακτοπλοΐα - Greek and Foreing Coastal Navigation > ΕΓ/ΟΓ Ανοιχτού τύπου (Open type ferries) > Ξένα κλασσικού τύπου (Παντόφλες) >  Jacaf [Θάσος VII]

## pantelis2009

Ο φίλοσ ξανακτύπησε. Το Θάσος VII την ώρα που βγαίνει για διετία στην Αμαλιάπολη, Βόλου

ΘΑΣΟΣ VII 01 02-03-2010.jpg

----------


## john85

Το θάσος VII πότε κατασκευάστηκε και σε πιο ναυπηγείο?

----------


## pantelis2009

To Θάσος VII σήμερα 13/04/2010 στη Κεραμωτή. Για όλους τους φίλους :Wink:  

ΘΑΣΟΣ VII 01 13-04-2010.jpg

----------


## CORFU

παντου ακρεs ο φιλοs Παντεληs

----------


## pantelis2009

> παντου ακρεs ο φιλοs Παντεληs


Τί να κάνω, είμαι καλό ....παιδί και μ'αγαπούν σε όλη την Ελλάδα. :Wink:  :Wink:

----------


## pantelis2009

Το Θάσος VII σήμερα το πρωΐ στο Λιμένα Κεραμωτής. Για όλους τους Θασιώτες φίλους :Razz: . 
ΘΑΣΟΣ VII 01 06-06-2010.jpg

----------


## okeanos

Το ΘΑΣΟΣ VII στο λιμανι της ΘΑΣΟΥ.

----------


## pantelis2009

Ωραίες φωτο φίλε okeanos. Συνεχίστε τις ανταποκρίσεις απο την ωραία Θάσο :Wink:  :Very Happy: .

----------


## sylver23

Την περασμένη Δευτέρα στον Λιμένα Θάσου

100_1502.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Αυτός είσαι δώσε πράμα ωραίο απο τη Θάσο. Ευχαριστούμε :Wink: .

----------


## sylver23

Αντε για χάρη σου ας δώσω λίγο ακόμα.. :Razz:  :Razz: 

(μα μόνο μια σελίδα για το Θάσος VII??)

100_1506.jpg 100_1580.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Έτσι Moderator χωστους τα και άλλο :Wink: . Ένα υπέροχο πλοίο και έχει τόσο λίγες φωτο;;; :Sad: 
Και αυτή δεν είναι δική μου, πρέπει να μου την έχει δώσει ο φίλος Τάσος :Very Happy: .
Χαρισμένη σε sylver23, rallis, tsakonis, Giovanaut, okeanos, CORFU, john85 και όλους τους φίλους του πλοίου. :Cool: 


ΘΑΣΟΣ VII 05.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Το Θάσος VII και το Αγ. Ραφαήλ στο Λιμένα με την Ομίχλη. :Wink: 
Χαρισμένη σε όσους προαναφέρω και όλους τους φίλους των πλοίων. :Razz: 



ΘΑΣΟΣ VII 01 26-03-2011.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Ένα άλλο ωραίο ανοικτού τύπου που έφυγε απο την Ελλάδα ήταν το Θάσος VII.
Το πλοίο ήρθε απο τη Θάσο στις 02/08/2012 και πήγε απ' ευθείας στο ναυπηγείο Μεγατέχνικα για το δεξαμενισμό του. Τελείωσε το δεξαμενισμό του στις 06/08 και πήγε στο ναυπηγείο Τσαγκαρινού μέχρι τις 29/08 και δεν ξέρω τι δουλειές έγιναν. Στις 29/08 στις 15.30 μ.μ έφυγε και βγήκε στη ράδα ανοικτά απο τη Σαλαμίνα και 1 ώρα αργότερα ξεκίνησε για το μεγαλύτερο ταξίδι του την μακρινή Χιλή. 
Έφυγε με το παλαιό του όνομα, στις μπάντες του γραμμένο το ΑΝΕΘ και σημαία St. Vincent Grenadines.
Στις 02/09 και ενώ έπλεε κάτω απο τη Σικελία έκανε αριστερά και άραξε στην Τυνησία μάλλον για πετρέλευση και ξεκούραση.
Στις 09/09 περνά το Γιβλαρτάρ και πηγαίνει στα Κανάρια Νησία κάνει πάλι πετρέλευση και φεύγει στις 13/09 για να διασχίσει τον Ατλαντικό.
Εμφανίζετε ξανά στο AIS ανοικτά απο τα Barbados στις 28/09 οπου το πλήρωμα ξεκουράζετε και κάνει πετρέλευση.Στις 07/10 βγαίνει απο τον Παναμά στον Ειρηνικό και πηγαίνει για το IQUIQUE της Χιλής, οπότε έχασα το σήμα του.
Εύχομαι καλή συνέχεια και καλά ταξίδια. 
Ας το δούμε όταν ήλθε απο Θάσο στις 02/08 και κατευθύνθηκε στο ναυπηγείο Φραντζή. Θα ακολουθήσουν και άλλες στη συνέχεια.
Αφιερωμένες σε όλους τους φίλους απο τη Θάσο και όλους τους φίλους των ανοικτών.


ΘΑΣΟΣ VII 19 02-08-2012.jpgΘΑΣΟΣ VII 32 02-08-2012.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Αφού διόρθωσα έλα λαθάκι στο προηγούμενο post, ας το δούμε πρίμα-πλώρα στο ναυπηγείο Μεγατέχνικα που δεξαμενίστηκε.

ΘΑΣΟΣ VII 39 02-08-2012.jpgΘΑΣΟΣ VII 40 02-08-2012.jpg

----------


## Giovanaut

Πανέμορφο καραβάκι και κρίμα που μας έφυγε.... Καλές θάλασσες στα αλλοτινά τα μέρη.....!!!!

----------


## geo1981

To AIS μασ το δινει σαν ALIANZ ARISTON sto HONG KONG σαν πολυ μακρια δεν εφτασε

----------


## pantelis2009

> To AIS μασ το δινει σαν ALIANZ ARISTON sto HONG KONG σαν πολυ μακρια δεν εφτασε


Δεν νομίζω. Κάτι άλλο θα είδες. Αυτό πήγε στη Χιλή όπως έγραψα και παρα πάνω.
Ας δούμε άλλες δύο φωτο απο το ναυπηγείο Μεγατέχνικα, ενώ απο πίσω φαίνετε και το Ολύμπιος Απόλλων.

ΘΑΣΟΣ VII 42 02-08-2012.jpgΘΑΣΟΣ VII 43 02-08-2012.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Να πούμε ότι πλέον το πλοίο λέγετε " JACAF" η νέα του εταιρεία στη Χιλή λέγετε Naviera Austral και θα αντικαταστήσει το Alejandrina (e.x. Πήγασος Αιδηψού). 
Πηγή

----------


## pantelis2009

Να πούμε ότι ο έντυπος Τύπος στη Χιλή μιλάει με τα καλύτερα λόγια για το νέο απόκτημα της εταιρείας. Επείσης απο βίντεο που ανέβασε ο φίλος JUAN LUIS MONOZ στο youtube το πλοίο έχει βαφτεί στα νέα χρώματα της εταιρείας και οι δουλειές προχωρούνε στο εσωτερικό και μας δείχνουν και τα νέα καθύσματα που θα έχει το πλοίο.
Ας δούμε το ΘΑΣΟΣ VII...... 29-08-2012 όταν στις 16.30 μ.μ ξεκίναγε για το μεγάλο του ταξίδι.

ΘΑΣΟΣ VII 67 29-08-2012.jpg

----------


## leo85

Πάντως κάνουν πάρα πολύ καλή δουλειά .....το έκαναν καινούργιο  :Cocksure:

----------


## pantelis2009

Όταν ήλθε απο Θάσο για να παραδωθεί στη νέα του εταιρεία (Naviera Austral) και πήγε απ' ευθείας στο ναυπηγείο Μεγατέχνικα.
Φωτογραφημένο απο την Κυνόσουρα και χαρισμένη σε όλους τους φίλους του.

ΘΑΣΟΣ VII 30 02-08-2012.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

> Το θάσος VII πότε κατασκευάστηκε και σε πιο ναυπηγείο?


Το 2001 στα ναυπηγεία Μακρόγλου στο Πέραμα, νομίζω λέγονται και Oceanic.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Στις βάσεις δεδομένων ως έτος κατασκευής του (επίσημα) αναφέρεται το _2002_, και ως ναυπηγείο κατασκευής του (Builder) : _"Makroglu & Tselmis, Athens, Greece"_

Αν δεν κάνω λάθος, η εταιρεία "Μακρόγλου - OCEANIC" δεν διαθέτει δικό της ναυπηγείο, αλλά "ενοικιάζει" χώρο ναυπηγείου για τις εργασίες της. Την επωνυμία της την έχω δει να αναφέρεται και σε άλλα πλοία που αποδεδειγμένα έχουν κατασκευαστεί σε διαφορετικά ναυπηγεία.

Κατά τα άλλα, το πλοίο (στο οποίο έχει γίνει καταπληκτική δουλειά) είναι πλέον σχεδόν έτοιμο και έχει ήδη καθελκυστεί στην Χιλή, όπως μπορούμε να δούμε σε αυτό το πολύ _ενδιαφέρον βίντεο_ της πλοιοκτήτριας εταιρείας του (Naviera Austral).

Από το ίδιο βίντεο και τα παρακάτω screenshots.

05.jpg

----------


## Ilias 92

Στο 1:06 του βίντεο στο τζάμι της πόρτας της γέφυρας φαίνεται ακόμα το ΑΝΕΘ! :Surprised:

----------


## pantelis2009

Όπως τα λές είναι φίλε Espresso Venezia πολλά τα έφτιαξε στα ναυπηγεία Παναγιωτάκη & Βασιλειάδη, αλλά όχι αυτό. Έστειλα ένα ΜΝΜ και αν ξέρει ο φίλος θα απαντήσει. Ωραίο και το βίντεο με το πλοίο ξεσαβούρωτο, να είναι πολύ έξω. Το σαλόνι δεν μας έδειξαν πως το έκαναν.
Εδώ οι εταιρείες το κρύβουν ....για να μην το ματιάσουν, εν αντιθέση με τις ξένες και αν δεν είμαστε εμείς οι καραβολάτρες .....θα ήταν άγνωστα σε πολλούς.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

> Έφυγε με το παλαιό του όνομα, στις μπάντες του γραμμένο το ΑΝΕΘ και σημαία St. Vincent Grenadines.


Mε το νέο του όνομα *JACAF* και υπό σημαία _Χιλής_ πλέον, στο AIS και στις βάσεις δεδομένων πλοίων.

----------


## pantelis2009

Ξενάγηση στο πλοίο JACAF (e.x. Θάσος VII).
Πηγή

----------


## CORFU

ομορφο με τα αεροπορικου τυπου καθισματα και αν γνωριζει καποιοs ποση ωρα αποσταση ειναι το δρομολογιο που θα κανει?????

----------


## leo85

Το έκαναν κουκλί το ferry.

----------


## pantelis2009

> Το 2001 στα ναυπηγεία Μακρόγλου στο Πέραμα, νομίζω λέγονται και Oceanic.


Όπως είπε και ο φίλος Γιώργος (Espresso Venezia) και του απάντησα και γω πριν λιγα ποστ, ο Μακρόγλου είναι ο κατασκευαστής του.
Με ΠΜ που έστειλα στο φίλο Τάσο στη Θάσο, το JACAF (e.x. Θάσος VII) κατασκευάστηκε στο ναυπηγείο Ψαρρού στο Πέραμα και ναυπηγός του ήταν ο Κος Περδικάρης. Έτσι τα πράγματα είναι πιο ξεκάθαρα. :Fat:

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Δύο πρόσφατες φωτογραφίες από τη Χιλή. Στην πρώτη, _στο Iquique_ και στην δεύτερη _στο Canal Chacao_ της Παταγονίας. Οι Χιλιανοί, όπως είδαμε σε σχετικά βίντεο, ρίξανε πραγματικά πολλά χρήματα στο πάλαι ποτέ _ΘΑΣΟΣ VII_, αλλά πλέον έχουν ένα πραγματικό στολίδι, ένα πανέμορφο πλοίο για τα επόμενα τουλάχιστον τριάντα χρόνια.

----------


## pantelis2009

Μετά τις ωραίες φωτο που μας παρουσίασε ο φίλος Γιώργος και πράγματι το έκαναν στολίδι, ας το δούμε όταν το ετοίμαζαν για να βγεί στο ναυπηγείο Μεγατέχνικα στις 02/08/2012. Για όλους τους φίλους απο τη Θάσο και τους φίλους του πλοίου.

ΘΑΣΟΣ VII 45 02-08-2012.jpg

----------


## sylver23

Στα χρώματα φέρνει πολύ σε αυτά που προτιμάει η dodekanisos seaways. Μόνο το σινιάλο λείπει.. :Fat:

----------


## leo85

Μιας και ο παντελής μας έδειξε πλώρα εγώ θα βάλω την πρύμνη. :Surprised: 

ΘΑΣΟΣ VII 2-08-2012.jpg

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Το πρώην _ΘΑΣΟΣ VII_ είχε τον περασμένο Μάιο ένα αρκετά σοβαρό περιστατικό (από ότι κατάλαβα) με τις έλικες του, στην μακρινή Χιλή όπου βρίσκεται και ταξιδεύει. Μάλιστα είχε αντικατασταθεί από την εταιρεία του για δύο εβδομάδες περίπου με το _ALEJANDRINA_ (το γνωστό μας πρώην _ΠΗΓΑΣΟΣ ΑΙΔΗΨΟΥ_). Η είδηση _από εδώ_ για τους Ισπανομαθείς (κάντε κλικ στην πανέμορφη φωτό για να την δείτε σε μεγάλη ανάλυση), και παρακάτω το ίδιο κείμενο μεταφρασμένο (φριχτά.....) μέσω του google. 




> 13 Ιουν του 2013
> 
> Με φορτηγίδα δρομολόγιο βλάβη έλικα αφήνει Jacaf
> 
> Όπως μετριασμό η εταιρεία αμέσως διέταξε η υπηρεσία φορτηγίδα ΑΛΕΞΑΝΔΡΙΝΑ πραγματοποιηθεί αύριο στις 08:00 το πρωί .
> 
> Αναστολή  για περίπου δύο εβδομάδες παραμένουν η φορτηγίδα υπηρεσιών JACAF μετά  την Παρασκευή 24 Μάη έλικα επηρεάστηκε και ανάγκασε Naviera Austral να  επιστήσω την διαδρομή .
> 
> Η αναχώρηση έχει προγραμματιστεί στις 23:00 . από  το Puerto Chacabuco Quellon 165 επιβάτες που επηρεάζονται θα λάβουν  διαμονή και τα γεύματα από την εταιρεία ή να απαιτούν την επιστροφή της  διόδου . Σημειώστε  ότι αυτή η αντικατάσταση θέσει αμέσως το φορτηγίδα που μετέφερε  Alejandrina Quellon - Chacabuco υπηρεσία το Σάββατο στις 08.00 π.μ.
> ...

----------


## SteliosK

Bίντεο του Θάσος VII ώς Jacaf όταν έφτασε στη Χιλή





Φωτογραφίες του πλοίου από το site της εταιρείας http://www.navieraustral.cl/naves/jacaf/

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Το όμορφο πλοίο φωτογραφημένο πριν δύο εβδομάδες περίπου, στο λιμάνι Quellon της Χιλής.

ShipSpotting.com

© Ruben Vega

----------


## pantelis2009

Μετά την πολύ ωραία φωτο και video από τους φίλους μας, ας δούμε το ΘΑΣΟΣ VII όταν στις 29-08-2012 (πώς πέρασαν ήδη 2 χρόνια!!!!!!) έβγαινε στη ράδα του Πειραιά για το μεγάλο του ταξίδι, φωτογραφημένο από τα Σελήνια - Σαλαμίνας. 

ΘΑΣΟΣ VII 57 29-08-2012.jpg

----------


## seajets

Η ίδια εταιρία έχει και το DON BALDO, πρώην ΜΥΡΙΝΑ ΕΞΠΡΕΣ

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Μακράν η περισσότερο φωτογραφημένη παντόφλα μας στο εξωτερικό. Λίγο να ψάξεις στο διαδίκτυο με τους όρους "ferry - Chile - Puerto Montt", πέφτεις επάνω σε δεκάδες φωτό. _ΕΔΩ_ καμμιά πενηνταριά (!!!) από την σελίδα της εταιρίας του στο flickr, _ΕΔΩ_ άλλες έξι, _εδώ_, _εδώ_, _εδώ_........... Και όλες σε μεγάλες έως και τεράστιες αναλύσεις.........

----------


## Appia_1978

Ένα όμορφο πλοίο σε πολύ όμορφο τοπίο  :Smile:

----------


## pantelis2009

Φαίνεται ότι τους άρεσε σαν πλοίο και έφτιαξαν ......αντίγραφο. 
Το όνομα του νέου πλοίου QUEULAT και μάλιστα τα video είναι ......φρέσκο με ημερομηνία 25/02/2015.
Αραγε μιλάει κανείς τη γλώσσα τους για να μάθουμε που τα κατασκεύασαν!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Appia_1978

Στην Κίνα Παντελή.

Θα αντικαταστήσει το Jacaf, το οποίο με τη σειρά του αναλαμβάνει το δρομολόγιο του Don Baldo.

----------


## christoskav

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E1v9csBv42Y

Υπάρχει τουλάχιστον ένα ακόμα βίντεο από το συγκεκριμένο πλοίο να ταξιδεύει με τέτοιες θάλασσες.

----------

